

Ask HN: I have developed bedsheets that can go months without washing - salmanch375

I am a textile engineer and have been working on a fabric that self-cleans by incorporating special metallic ions in the weave structure. I have made the fabric but do you guys think it will be a commercially viable product? Would you want to buy  such bedsheet that doesn&#x27;t require frequent washes and lets you enjoy clean bedding for months? Your validation will be appreciated!
Please visit the website and signup if you think you would like to learn more about my venture.<p>Website: www.silberlosung.com<p>Signup page: signup.silberlosung.com
======
natch
Finally looked at your web site. Hmm. I would tone down the "no need to wash"
emphasis and focus on the germ killing properties.

Let's be honest. None of us wash our bedding as often as we ideally think we
should. So you could change your emphasis to something like "Wash your bedding
as often as you do right now, but have confidence that it is germ free /
sterile / insert feel-good word here."

That way you aren't giving people the willies thinking about unwashed sheets.

Also having "Awesome" as one of your main three adjectives might not be
optimal. Sure, your product might be awesome. But maybe something more
concrete - is it long-lasting, robust, durable? Silky? Breathtakingly smooth?
Even the vague "dreamy" is better than awesome because it resonates more with
the use of the product.

Also you could do a bit more (but please not to the point of over-the-top
hype) with the high tech aspects.

------
natch
Ick.

Here's the thought pattern you have to fight, and people are not going to say
this to you as clearly as I will, because of taboos:

Where does the dirt, dust (human skin flakes, semen, lube, dingleberries,
etc.) go? I'm sorry for going into ugly stuff but you need to hear it.

I don't think people are going to buy into this mentally, which leads me to
think they aren't going to buy it with their dollars, either.

Also don't assume that having an answer for this concern removes the concern
as a problem for your business. You may have an answer, but people need to buy
your answer.

~~~
salmanch375
Natch, you are right this fabric can obviously NOT get human skin flakes,
semen, lube etc off of your sheets. But it will prevent bacteria from
developing and feeding on this stuff. I have done a lot of research and what I
found was that people have accepted the fact that they are shedding millions
of dead skin cells every night on their sheets and its acting as a breeding
ground for bacteria. This product is a solution for those who are aware of
this problem. Take the example of acne. Dermatologists recommend changing
pillowcases every night because its not the body excretions and dead skin
cells that cause the damage, its the bacteria that feed on them that leads to
acne and allergies.

~~~
lobotryas
Then don't market your product as something that can go for a month without a
wash (that's pretty nasty when it comes to bedding, imho). Market it as luxury
bedding that won't allow for bacteria to grow and will keep people healthier
as a result.

~~~
logn
Yes, "keeps your sheets cleaner between washings" I think is a better pitch.

Also, what about marketing this to hospitals, retirement/nursing homes, NASA,
movie theaters (for their seats), etc? I think there are many vertical markets
that would need anti-bacterial fabrics.

~~~
salmanch375
yes logn. I have got this suggestion a lot and I must say I never thought
about these markets before. But I will definitely explore this potential.

------
carljoseph
Fantastic idea, and I must say, I do love your engagement here on all the
feedback being given. Sounds like you've got quite a well thought out and
developed product.

My money would be on starting a kickstarter or something like that with a few
niche markets. The pillow case idea is a simple one as are camping/travel
outlets. This will give you proof that your product can sell.

Next step really depends on whether you want to get involved in ongoing
manufacturing and marketing, or work more in the background by licensing your
technology to others.

Glad to hear that you have patent pending on this too - the last thing you
want is to license your product to someone and then have them copy it and move
you out.

Good luck with it.

~~~
salmanch375
carljoseph, the feeling when somebody validates your product is incredible.
Thank you so much for taking the time out and replying. You can also signup so
that once we launch you can help me spread the word :). Thanks again

------
manglav
1\. Implanting gold or silver molecules in clothing has been done for at least
3 years now.

2\. They've found over long periods of time, the molecules get transferred to
the body, which can be problematic.

3\. Smell is more of an issue than cleanliness.

~~~
salmanch375
manglav, you are right about silver being used in clothing but there is a
difference. A lot of companies are using silver/metallic ion surface
treatments that result in the transfer of "molecules". But I am using polymer
that has silver bonded to it permanently. This has been approved and
certified. The other major development is my patent pending Silver double
system. Normally, companies use a very low percentage of silver that is not
uniformly present across the surface of the fabric. I have used this special
weave structure where silver and milk fibers are present uniformly across the
fabric.

~~~
manglav
good stuff, polymers are great for that sort of thing. Even though polymers
abrade over long periods of time, it sounds like your product should be
licensed. Get some hard data, and license it to clothing companies / fabric
companies, that's the easiest way to get your product to market.

------
natch
If you can't get traction with licensing to a big partner, I would start with
pillow cases since you mentioned the acne use case. That's something smaller,
easier, more personal, an impulse purchase almost (even if online). You could
do a kickstarter, or set it up as a small business.

If you think about people who suffer acne, a lot of them are young, even young
enough to still be living with parents. It's possible their parents still
change their sheets for them, lol... so the end customer isn't really as
involved with the purchase, with sheets. But pillow cases, on the other hand,
the end user will take things into their own hands, and it's an easier sell.

~~~
salmanch375
ohh yes natch....I like the suggestion. A lot of people have suggested me to
launch it on kickstarter. I also like your idea about launching pillowcases. I
think its a must :). Thanks again :)

~~~
rex_gsd
Doing exactly this on Kickstarter would be a sure fire bet. Do it now!

~~~
salmanch375
thanks rex_gsd. will look into this option definitely.

------
mblakele
Seems like the web site is aimed at consumers. Have you considered
institutions? If you can show ROI vs frequent laundering, they might buy in
quantity. This would probably mean facilities with medium or long-term stays,
to maximize the value. So probably not hotels or hospitals, but maybe cruise
ships, certain prisons, or some managed-care facilities. Think carefully about
the pros and cons of selling to large companies vs selling to individuals.

Getting back to individual customers, have you thought about RV users? They
have limited space and limited access to laundry facilities. That could be a
good niche market to explore.

------
zasz
I like this a lot, but maybe market it as, "bedsheets that can go for weeks
without smelling"? I assume the lack of bacteria will solve that problem? Take
the focus off of how it doesn't need to be washed, which will imply to a lot
of people that the sheets are accumulating dirt, and turn the focus onto how
this is actually a win for hygiene.

I'd buy these. I'm terrible about washing my sheets. I'm pretty sure a lot of
guys are.

~~~
salmanch375
Thanks for your reply zasz. Your validation means a lot to me :) and will
definitely keep your suggestions in mind. You can signup so that you can be
informed once we launch :).

------
db48x
On a purely technical level, you should avoid images that contain text;
they'll never look as good as the real text on all monitors. If you do use
images of text though, at least avoid making the image a JPEG; the artifact
halo around the characters are horrible. Zoom in a bit on your webpage and
you'll see what I mean. Use a PNG instead, or a webfont.

------
yaur
College kids seem to be the best target demographic here, so if they aren't
cost prohibitive this could be a winner.

~~~
salmanch375
Hi Yaur! Thanks for your reply. Yes I am trying to keep it at a reasonable
price. I was hesitating but would love to share the website with you. Your
comments and suggestions will be appreciated. www.silberlosung.com

------
jarnix
It's a very good idea ! Why don't you crowdfund it (kickstarter, indiegogo...)
? This way you could test your idea and get some "free" marketing.

~~~
salmanch375
hey jarnix, I really like your suggestion. Thanks :)

------
salmanch375
I would like to thank everybody who contributed to this thread. I have come
across a lot of brilliant suggestions and I am thankful for that.

------
mesozoic
My initial thought is to sell them for a high price to things like nursing
homes to save on labor costs and increase health for patients.

~~~
stevekemp
Nursing homes have to deal with blood and other bodily outputs - which means
even if germ-free the sheets need to be changed because they're "not white".

(Source: My wife is a Doctor.)

------
natch
Can I send you private feedback through the contact page on the site?

~~~
salmanch375
oh yes!!! I would love to get it. You can email me here salmanch375@gmail.com

~~~
natch
OK, sent (through the form). Didn't want to post it here because it contained
a suggestion for registering a particular domain.

~~~
salmanch375
thank you natch. I have gone through your message and the idea is really
clever. I am using it :).

~~~
natch
This is interesting to think about in the context of your technology:

[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000142405270230345610...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303456104579489510784385696)
(in case the link breaks, the topic is bacteria on currency).

------
easy_rider
They will not stand up to the abuse I will put them through.

------
mani_batra
being a messy college student...i think this is genius!!! All the best!!

~~~
salmanch375
Thanks mani_batra. I have worked hard on developing it. built the website and
all but kept everything to myself. Now when the big moment has come to
actually get the word out, I am a bit hesitant. Thank You so much for your
reply Really means a lot.

~~~
mani_batra
Well get it out there...the more people you reach the better it is! you are
welcome!

